# South Florida Screen printer



## kedkennels (Feb 25, 2010)

I am looking for a screen printer in South Florida I need some work that is due Tomorrow 3/2/12. If you have time to do it let me know, will have many more jobs for the future. You can reach me at Mike[USER=150668]@Tst[/USER]arz.com

Thanks


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I am in south Florida....I wouldnt be able to produce a job by tommorow tho.......contact me at 
sales@InkedAppareldirect.com

Inked


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

